# Shotshell Powder Reloading Question



## JWL (Jan 2, 2009)

Many, many moons ago I shot 15-20 rounds of skeet per week and reloaded all my practice hulls only using Winchester AA's for competition shooting. I have taken the game up again but can no longer find the powder I preferred which was Winchester 452AA. Can anyone tell me a good replacement for this powder? I tried Red Dot but it seems to be much dirtier than the 452 AA.

Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Personally, I use red dot, it is a lot cleaner than it use to be, so if you had some old powder, you may want to try some new.

Winchester Super Target is good, along with hodgdon's line of clay's powders.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I like green dot mostly because it works in both the 20 and 12ga.

 Al


----------

